# Power Lock Issue - '98 Altima



## 3rdBase (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Hopefully there's someone out there who can help me fix this issue because its driving me nuts.

About a year ago, my 1998 Altima started having an issue with the power locks. Only the driver door will lock/unlock when I doors using the key fob or the drivers side switch. None of the passenger doors will respond. The weird thing is that when I manually activate the lock mechanism on the inside of the front right passenger door, it will lock the driver door, but none of the other doors will lock. All doors will unlock when its interior lock mechanism is manually toggled.

I'm just trying to get a sense of what could be going on. Is this an electrical issue, a door actuator issue, a master control switch issue? If someone could provide me some guidance as to how to diagnose the problem, I would be extremely grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## FunkyFreddie (Aug 7, 2014)

*I have the same issue.*

Same with me. I believe the actuator may be the issue but I have not seen anybody replace it so I don't even know where it is. Hopefully it is a single unit that unlocks all four doors? Because whenever I press unlock for the power locks.... only the front doors unlock. I'm guessing it makes poor contact after a while. 

Does anybody know how to replace the door lock actuator on a 1999 nissan altima?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the lock actuators are on the door latch's, have to pull the door trim panels...


----------



## FunkyFreddie (Aug 7, 2014)

So each door has it's own actuator? Any idea how to replace them? Any pictures? Should I buy a manual?

Lastly, which actuator will I need to buy to replace it then?


----------



## mrbb008 (Jun 10, 2010)

FunkyFreddie said:


> So each door has it's own actuator? Any idea how to replace them? Any pictures? Should I buy a manual?
> 
> Lastly, which actuator will I need to buy to replace it then?


You can find on youtube on how to do it. That's how I learned. You need to take the door panel off. Each door has its own actuator mechanism. It's quite a pain to unlatch the rods because you have to do it by feel inside the door since you really can't see. There are lots of rods that connect to the actuator. It's best to look at the replacement actuator and see where all the rods go then you have an idea where to disconnect the rods that are inside the door to replace.

I only replaced the driver's door one. All my other ones worked fine. I got a used OEM one from ebay for about $30-40.


----------

